# Can anyone help me out with the ASX vs TSX?



## lancer (4 December 2006)

Hi, This may be a dumb question but can anyone help me figure out how different exchanges trade the same stock? I have been trading and watching uranium stocks on the Toronto Stock exchange and the ASX. I am curious if the the asx can be an indicator as to what kind of day the tsx will have because it opens first. And also if a stock trades on both exchanges and for instance closes on the asx at $7.50 up 50 cents will it open on the tsx at that $7.50?

Thanks so much

Lance


----------



## bvbfan (6 December 2006)

The exchange rate between AUD and CAD will decide the price from ASX to TSX

Also some types of companies may be favoured in Canada v Australia and vice versa

EQN trades on TSX and ASX, MOL, AVM as well
MOL is trading at a discount to TSX as there seems to be a higher preference for Moly stocks there


----------



## Schmuckie (12 May 2008)

lancer said:


> Hi, This may be a dumb question but can anyone help me figure out how different exchanges trade the same stock? I have been trading and watching uranium stocks on the Toronto Stock exchange and the ASX. I am curious if the the asx can be an indicator as to what kind of day the tsx will have because it opens first.
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> Lance




If you're interested in Canadian uranium stocks, have a look at http://latesturanium.com.  It's a table of stocks with current price, volume, etc.  By clicking on the ticker symbol for the stock, you can also link to the company website, quote, a chart and the last ten insider transactions.

They also do latest gold, silver and diamonds.


----------



## Page (23 October 2008)

There would not be any difference the ASX is the main exchange whereas TSX is the lease line of it............ so there would not be any difference as far prices are concern.........


----------

